# how safe are fleet enemas to stop constant running to bathroom?



## carole (May 30, 2000)

Hi everyone. I have not been around for a while unfortunately not because I am feeling better.I'm in the process of traveling to NYC on sort of a regular basis as I am seeing drs. for a couple of surgeries. I do not have the waterey D but I do not have a formed stool (ribbons and mush) and on bad days can go very often (7 to 15 times a day).My gastro dr. advised me I can take a fleet enema whenever I really need to. I went to a speicalist in NY and asked him how many I can take and he said I could take a fleet enema once a week. I must say I have a few good days afterwards (approx 3 to 4 days without discomfort and no bowel movements!!) My question is does anyone else ever do this. Do you think once a week will stop my colon from functioning properly and slow it down?Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank, Carole------------------


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi carole,Gee---that's news to me. I would think you need a bulk stool forming agent like Metamucil or Citrucel. It's safe to use daily and it will slow down diarrhea. Having diarrhea so often make you lose alot of nutrients that need to be replaced---like calcium, magnesium, potassium as well as all nutrients. I read someplace that a person with alot of diarrhea needs to eat 30 to 40% more protein that normal.I wish you the Best---Hdog


----------

